# Inspector Didn't Like Our Work Today



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Had a drop-in inspection on a master bath we're working on. Not sure what this guy's problem was...

http://qik.com/video/8409274


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

He's obviously a DensShield man.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Something about that wall aint right. Dogs got a 6th sense about stuff like that you know. I'd be taking down the Durock to see what's screwed up!


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

He reminds me of a couple inspectors around here:whistling



Dave


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

cute


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

When did you start using Kerdi????


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

angus242 said:


> When did you start using Kerdi????



It's Noble. Had to use it with the trench drain.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The orange stuff on the walls?????


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

angus242 said:


> The orange stuff on the walls?????


It's DAL-SEAL, but I believe Noble makes it.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ChrWright said:


> It's DAL-SEAL, but I believe Noble makes it.



Those bastards! :laughing:

How dare they steal my orange color. They could have made it green :shifty:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Update:

The dog hasn't seen it yet---but I'm pretty pleased with how the floor turned out. 

The architect owner wanted a seamless look from the main floor into the shower, and a trench drain was the only option to accommodate his tile selection. (This is the same drain system Jason Whipple featured in another thread- http://www.quickdrainusa.com/ ). He did not however want the shower glass resting directly on the floor since the sweep would likely not keep 100% of the water in and would wear out too frequently. 

The curb was custom made from Caesarstone to the dimension of the smallest width floor tile to fit the layout. It is a nearly dead-on match for the porcelain:


VIDEO - http://qik.com/video/8848724






































Hopefully the dog will approve. :laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Nice Quick Drain Chris*

Nice Channel Drain Drain Christopher.

Is the drain set and screwed as shown? It looks a little recessed below finished grade about 1/2" or 5/8". Is this by design or are the locking nuts not installed as shown?

Quick Drain offers many spacers for there channel drains and I had to do some custom modifications to the grill on my install to pull off a flush look. Is the entire room a curbless?


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

You didn't lose the cat again, did you?:whistling


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

nice floor. cant wait to see what nobles price is they say its ready to ship by the 15th this month.............i dont like the curb though.......just my opion....Or i would have had some sills made out of the countertop material lower profile.............nice tile you should try the tuscan leveling system


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Nice Channel Drain Drain Christopher.
> 
> Is the drain set and screwed as shown? It looks a little recessed below finished grade about 1/2" or 5/8". Is this by design or are the locking nuts not installed as shown?
> 
> Quick Drain offers many spacers for there channel drains and I had to do some custom modifications to the grill on my install to pull off a flush look. Is the entire room a curbless?


It's just set in place, and the protective plastic is still on the cover.. We're pretty dead on with the spacers as they were sent. 

The entire floor is water proofed, but the shower pan is built to pitch into the channel from the seam of the stone curb.


----------

